# grand rapids michigan area



## coral (May 4, 2008)

any one local around here?


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Bunch of us on here from Grand Rapids.


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

you are the first i have seen, seems like everyone from the most part, or at least who ever comments is out of state.


----------



## growitmowitlawn (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone looking for a sub north of Grand Rapids. Near the Big Rapids area? Let me know


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

i am still curious who is on here from around grand rapids


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Muskegon here!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

*Coldwater checking in!!!!*


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I am from Trenton.

Don't anyone plan start like meet at local restaurant? It need to be near Detroit so I can go.


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

hudsonville/allendale areas


----------



## Blake5858 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Northern Michigan Checking In*

I'm a fair amount further north than most but at least in the same state. Anyone know of a bulk salt supplier that services Northern MI?


----------



## jfjcontracting (Oct 17, 2006)

I am also looking for a bulk supplier for right now 810-955-5498


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

:waving: Grand Rapids here.


----------



## progressivelawn (Oct 16, 2008)

walker michigan hear


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Wayland Michigan here.


----------



## progressivelawn (Oct 16, 2008)

weres my snow lol


----------



## snow plowman (Feb 27, 2008)

cadillac mi here


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

i was working in holland michigan yesterday and today, yesterday we recieved over 8" of snow on lake macatawa


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;640928 said:


> Grand Rapids, Minnesota?
> West siders scared of east side.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Guess mil didn't like my reply.  

I'm from GR and still scared of the east side. lol


----------



## CompleteCare (Feb 15, 2006)

here in Grand Rapids


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;643130 said:


> Guess mil didn't like my reply.
> 
> I'm from GR and still scared of the east side. lol


I am close to Grand Rapids.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Jon Geer;644174 said:


> I am close to Grand Rapids.


Where at in Caledonia are you in, I'm about 8 minutes away from the outer edges. Down in wayland


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

Morley, here

Coral, Are you in coral?


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

yes, actually i am, a bit outside of coral, you plow quite a bit ? looks like you bid on some gov stuff too?


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

coral;651699 said:


> yes, actually i am, a bit outside of coral, you plow quite a bit ? looks like you bid on some gov stuff too?


I bid anything that is doable by me. 
that one just gets me all ped off..... I just got the lame excuse today... I'm still confused... No wonder this state is broke...
They reduce their figures by percentages to meet the need.. even though the cost will remain the same.


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

sending you a pm stumper


----------



## chev2500plow (Nov 27, 2007)

Macomb twp/ Shelby twp.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw an Oomkes truck yesterday. Some guy in a dually with a dump bed was doing a burnout in the Arby's parking lot on 44th and the East Belt Line.












Just kidding about the burnout, but I did see the truck.


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

yeah, there is a few of those trucks around!!!!


----------



## plowdriver900 (Nov 27, 2007)

traverse city here:waving::waving::salute:


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

wizzkid316;651421 said:


> Where at in Caledonia are you in, I'm about 8 minutes away from the outer edges. Down in wayland


I am a Village Person. I reside in the Village of Caledonia.

Jon


----------



## spacon (Oct 21, 2007)

Belmont here.


----------



## Jason Pallas (Jan 19, 2001)

What's a Hybrid Hydraulic Snow Plow Power Unit?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Jason Pallas;664001 said:


> What's a Hybrid Hydraulic Snow Plow Power Unit?


A Snow Plow Power unit that is HYBRID.

Hybrid
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A hybrid is the combination of two or more different things, aimed at achieving a particular objective or goal. In different contexts this may refer to:

In Snow Removal:
Hybrid electric plow unit, a plow unit that combines a gasoline engine with electric motors.
Hybrid plow unit, a plow unit which uses a mixture of power or fuel sources


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Jon Geer;664163 said:


> A Snow Plow Power unit that is HYBRID.
> 
> Hybrid
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Well that clears up pretty much nothing.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Theres a few of us from the holland area.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

sk187;664868 said:


> Theres a few of us from the holland area.


I bet you have been racking in the payuppayuppayup these past few days.


----------



## econolinerick (Dec 7, 2006)

Allendale/Ravenna


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

wizzkid316;664883 said:


> I bet you have been racking in the payuppayuppayup these past few days.


Seasonal 

Salt is a extra so thats been nice.


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

For those of you that are looking for a salt supplier you might try to contact the salt plant in Hersey, Mi. We call it Kailium or the pot ash plant. Not sure if that's how it's spelled but it'll give you something to go with. It's just off U.S.10 just west of Evart.


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have moved and now am living in Caledonia as well. Most of my jobs are out of the area though...thats what sux about moving in November...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

HOLY CRAP how did you all make out in last weeks storm? I though I was going to die from tiredness a couple times!


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

I was in the plow truck almost 15 hours straight!!


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Stuck truck*

I did something stupid last week when i parked the plow truck...backed the rear tires into a snowbank so i could plug it in....with all the freezing/thawing we had now the truck is stuck next to the house and wont move one bit. i have an explorer and tried to pull it out with that but it didn;t help. If anyone is close to caledonia and can yank out my truck it would be really helpful! i have a big jerk strap and such, just no vehicle strong enough to pull out my truck. my house is right off 84th street half mile east of broadmoor.
call me if your be willing to give it a shot. 616-610-9704
thanks!
-Travis


----------



## HULK2184 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kentwood, GR area here, looking to help with plowing too!!


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

Lawnman883;703283 said:


> I did something stupid last week when i parked the plow truck...backed the rear tires into a snowbank so i could plug it in....with all the freezing/thawing we had now the truck is stuck next to the house and wont move one bit. i have an explorer and tried to pull it out with that but it didn;t help. If anyone is close to caledonia and can yank out my truck it would be really helpful! i have a big jerk strap and such, just no vehicle strong enough to pull out my truck. my house is right off 84th street half mile east of broadmoor.
> call me if your be willing to give it a shot. 616-610-9704
> thanks!
> -Travis


Thanks to everyone who contacted me to help pull me out. I got it out tongiht. I am ready for some snow now! (And maybe a new set of tires)


----------

